# Bobcat Skidsteer Heater Question



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

How many btu's are the heaters in Bobcats/skidsteers rated for? 12,000 btu.......18,000btu..... ????


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

The aftermarket heaters I put in my skids are 28 000 btu's and in -40 cesius you are still warm in there


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

buckwheat_la;1324321 said:


> The aftermarket heaters I put in my skids are 28 000 btu's and in -40 cesius you are still warm in there


Thanks, by chance do you have a link to what the heater is? I'm looking to put a heater in a S185 for another contractor. Put the cab enclosure ,radio, lights on a while back and now he's starting to think about how nice a heater would be?


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

I am not sure, I bought my heater at a store in Canada called Princess Auto, I am not sure they have the in the US


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

http://www.princessauto.com/trailer/truck/winter/heating/4240028-24700-btu-12v-auxiliary-heater

Does it look like this one?

Most of the heaters listed on Google appear to come from Canada anyway.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

I have one I'll sell. I bought it for my Bobcat and sold it without installing it. It's similar to the pic but square. It runs through the coolant system. I paid something like $280 for it. I'll let it go for $150 plus shipping. Its brand new.


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

I will keep you in mind. I'm just starting to look to see what I can find. I have to measure what size I can fit in the cab. The heater goes behind the seat in a void under the cab in the S185.


----------

